# Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY



## bosko (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wer hat auch Probleme mit der Firma Ofenloch und Ebay Versteigerungen.
Wäre mal interessant ob ich der Einzige wäre?

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Pilkman (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				bosko schrieb:
			
		

> ...wäre mal interessant ob ich der Einzige wäre? ...



Bestimmt nicht. 

Betraf es bei Dir auch die Versandkosten?


----------



## Rheinangler66 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Hallo bosko,
benutz mal die Suchfunktion!:m 
Hier werden Sie geholfen#6 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58300&highlight=Ofenloch

Petri Heil


----------



## Smokeblow (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

hi,
hatte auch mal das Problem mit den zusätzlichen Versandkosten bei mehreren Artikeln.Steht aber bei denen im Kleingedruckten,das bei jedem zusätzlichem Artikel Betrag X als Handlinggebühr aufgeschlagen wird.
Bemühe mal die Suchfunktion,da solltest du was finden.
LG
Dirk


----------



## vk58 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Bewertungen dieser Firma durchgelesen. Also ich bin selbst Kaufmann und habe schon viel erlebt, aber die Art und Weise, in der diese Firma auf Kundenbeschwerden reagiert, ist mir noch nicht untergekommen!#d


----------



## bosko (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Hallo,

die Versandkosten sind das Problem.
Drei Kleinstrtikel " a"  9,- Euro bestellt, dreimal Porto "a" 9,- Euro verlangt.
Auf meine Nachfrage hin, ob die Artikel nicht zusammen für einmal Porto in den Versand  können, bekam ich eine mehr als Fadenscheinige Ablehnung.
Ich bin dann vom Vertrag zurückgetreten. Die Firma *Ofenloch* droht jetzt mit Klage!
Ich habe noch niemals eine Firma erlebt die ihren Verdienst über Versandkosten so massiv betreibt.
Wie schreklich muß es sein wenn man bei *Ofenloch* mal eine Reklamation hat!
So ein Geschäftsgebaren habe ich bei den Firmen Gerlinger oder Askari noch nie erlebt. 
Schaun wir mal wies weitergeht.

Gruß Bosko


----------



## bosko (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch (Topbite) und EBAY*

Hallo,

um Verwechslungen auszuschließen, ich meine die Firma "Topbite" bzw. Fa. Ofenloch dies ist ein und dasselbe.
Ihr ist schon, die mit den "Versandkosten"

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Micky (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Das Thema hatten wir doch hier schon mal.... |kopfkrat :q


----------



## esox_105 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Warum bei der genannten Firma überhaupt noch jemand was kauft ist mir bis heute schleierhaft.


----------



## Timmy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bei der genannten Firma überhaupt noch jemand was kauft ist mir bis heute schleierhaft.



Mir auch! Und wenn das die einzige Firma wäre, die Haken hat............Ich würde anfangen Nadeln und Nägel zu biegen!:m


----------



## JHi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Kommentar überflüssig:


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

@Bosko
Wieso wollen die Klagen???
Du hast doch bei onlinekäufen jederzeit das Recht 14 Tage bei Nichtgefallen der Ware zurückzutreten. 
Also so what.
Bei Rücktritt müssen Dir auch Porto und Versandkosten erstattet werden.

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## tidecutter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Fisch(an)fänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Bosko
> Wieso wollen die Klagen???
> Du hast doch bei onlinekäufen jederzeit das Recht 14 Tage bei Nichtgefallen der Ware zurückzutreten.
> Also so what.
> ...



ist das bei ebay auch so? das ist doch kein online-kauf in dem sinne, oder? außerdem wid der versuch eh ohne erfolg sein, wie es aussieht.


----------



## tidecutter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

hab gerade nochmal die bewertungen etwas durchgelesen. da ist doch irgendwie die versteckte kamera dahinter.|bla: |supergri


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

So bietet man Sicher |kopfkrat :

a) setzt euch zu zweit vor den, die rechner
b) bietet beide auf einen und den gleichen artikel
c) seht zu das ihr über einen artikelwert von mindestens 41 euro kommt(müsste der richtige, gültige betrag lt bgb sein)...
d) bezahlt den artikel zzgl.. den versandkosten
e)wartet auf die ware
f) packt die ware aus
g) freut euch das ihr DIESES SCHNÄPPCHEN gemacht habt

oocccchhh, gefällt euch doch nicht ??? 

nu ja dann wieder zurückschicken mit der Aufforderung den von euch bezahlten Betrag für Artikel+Versand+Rücksendeportokosten zurück zu überweisen.....:q 

OCH das machen zur gegenseitigen Absicherung jetzt 100 "Grüppchen" oder gar 1000 gleichzeitig ?????|supergri 

da wird einen online-trader speziell der Reklamationsabteilung auch bei minusgraden vor der tür ganz schön warm ......

Aber Ihr werdet dort sicher nur EBAY-Schnäppchen machen,..., glaube ich mal soooo...auch bei 45€ pro artikel :m 

denk ich doch mal so... oder liege ich da falsch beim BGB..... |kopfkrat 

gruss 

noworkteam

*§ 357*
*Rechtsfolgen des Widerrufs und der Rückgabe*
(1) Auf das Widerrufs- und das Rückgaberecht finden, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, die Vorschriften über den gesetzlichen Rücktritt entsprechende Anwendung. § 286 Abs. 3 gilt für die Verpflichtung zur Erstattung von Zahlungen nach dieser Vorschrift entsprechend; die dort bestimmte Frist beginnt mit der Widerrufs- oder Rückgabeerklärung des Verbrauchers. Dabei beginnt die Frist im Hinblick auf eine Erstattungsverpflichtung des Verbrauchers mit Abgabe dieser Erklärung, im Hinblick auf eine Erstattungsverpflichtung des Unternehmers mit deren Zugang. 
(2) Der Verbraucher ist bei Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts zur Rücksendung verpflichtet, wenn die Sache durch Paket versandt werden kann. Kosten und Gefahr der Rücksendung trägt bei Widerruf und Rückgabe der Unternehmer. Wenn ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 312d Abs. 1 Satz 1 besteht, *dürfen dem Verbraucher die regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung vertraglich auferlegt werden, wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt* oder wenn bei einem höheren Preis der Sache der Verbraucher die Gegenleistung oder eine Teilzahlung zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht erbracht hat, es sei denn, dass die gelieferte Ware nicht der bestellten entspricht. 
(3) Der Verbraucher hat abweichend von § 346 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 3 Wertersatz für eine durch die bestimmungsgemäße Ingebrauchnahme der Sache entstandene Verschlechterung zu leisten, wenn er spätestens bei Vertragsschluss in Textform auf diese Rechtsfolge und eine Möglichkeit hingewiesen worden ist, sie zu vermeiden. Dies gilt nicht, wenn die Verschlechterung ausschließlich auf die Prüfung der Sache zurückzuführen ist. § 346 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Nr. 3 findet keine Anwendung, wenn der Verbraucher über sein Widerrufsrecht ordnungsgemäß belehrt worden ist oder hiervon anderweitig Kenntnis erlangt hat. (4) Weitergehende Ansprüche bestehen nicht.


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Der bei e-bay die Bewertungen nicht liest, hat IMHO selber schuld. 

Wer sie gelesen hat und trotzdem bei einer solchen Firma bestellt IMHO ebenfalls.

Ich persönlich würde bei einer Firma mit solchen Bewertungen und der Art und Weise der "Rachebewertungen" nicht das schwarze unter dem Fingernagel bestellen. 

Das ist eine Frage der Hygiene beim Internethandel, meine ich, wenn solche Verkäufer schnellstmöglich und gründlich mit Nichtbeachtung abgestraft werden. 

Ich halte dieses bewußte Kasse machen über AGBs und Versandkosten für Augenwischerei und gezielten Versuch, die Unachtsamkeit der Kunden auszunutzen


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Betraf es bei Dir auch die Versandkosten?


 
Ein Hellseher :q :q :q


----------



## JHi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Jetzt ist es amtlich:

3 x AUSGEZEICHNET !
mit dem MATCHANGLER TACKLE AWARD 2005
Mit gleich 3 Tackle Awards haben uns unsere Kunden und die Leser des Magazins MatchAngler zum Sieger in 3 Kategorien gevotet. Dafür möchten wir uns bei allen Lesern des Magazins MatchAngler und allen unseren Kunden recht herzlich bedanken.

1. Award : Bester Anbieter bei ebay : TOPBITE  mit 73,73% der Leserstimmen
2. Award : Bester Online Shop : Angelsport-Ofenloch Mailorder 42,86% der Leserstimmen
3. Award : Bester Versandhändler : Angelsport-Ofenloch Mailorder 46,51% der Leserstimmen


?????? Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof, wie schlecht müssen da andere Anbieter sein !!!


----------



## Timmy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Rat mal, wem die Zeitung "der Matchangler" respektive der Claris Verlag gehört!!!!!!!!

Richtig, der Familie Ofenloch (=Topbite)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Und natüüüüüüüüürlich handelte es sich hierbei um eine vollkommen saubere Wahl!!!!!!!!:m 






			
				JHi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es amtlich:
> 
> 3 x AUSGEZEICHNET !
> mit dem MATCHANGLER TACKLE AWARD 2005
> ...


----------



## esox_105 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				JHi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es amtlich:
> 
> 3 x AUSGEZEICHNET !
> mit dem MATCHANGLER TACKLE AWARD 2005
> ...


 
Papier ist geduldig , immerhin bringt oben genannte Firma die Zeitung selber auf sen Markt.


----------



## Pilkman (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

@ JHi

Naja, das ist wohl ungefähr so aussagekräftig, wie wenn ich nach dem besten Angler frage und mich als einzigen Kandidaten selbst zur Wahl stelle... :q :q :q

Ein bißchen Eigenlob hat ja noch nie geschadet, aber das ist dann ja wirklich zu viel des Guten... 

@ Aali-Barba

Es war nur so eine diffuse Vorahnung, die sich undeutlich abgezeichnet hat... ich mußte es trotzdem mal in Worten formulieren.....


----------



## JHi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ JHi
> 
> Naja, das ist wohl ungefähr so aussagekräftig, wie wenn ich nach dem besten Angler frage und mich als einzigen Kandidaten selbst zur Wahl stelle... :q :q :q
> 
> ...


----------



## JunkieXL (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Boa das ist doch Gestzlich verboten oder? Gleich verklagen wenns so ist am besten Sammelklage!


----------



## Timmy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Übrigens ist auf der Site von "Ofenloch" das Team abgebildet. Scheinbar ist die für die beleidigenden Kommentare zuständige Person eine Dame. Sieht eigentlich gar nicht so biestig aus:q ,|kopfkrat 

Für mich ist dieser Händler gestorben!

Jedoch interessiert es mich sehr, wie weit man heutzutage in Deutschland noch kommen kann, obwohl man seine Reputation komplett in den Keller gefahren hat. Vor lauter "Geizgeilheit" scheinen die Kunden weder Bewertungen noch Kleingedrucktes zu lesen#c .


----------



## Reisender (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Wie sind denn die Versandkosten Definiert ???

Kann einer mal einen link setzen wo ich das nachlesen kann, und die ABGs Bitte auch......|wavey:


----------



## JHi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Vor lauter "Geizgeilheit" scheinen die Kunden weder Bewertungen noch Kleingedrucktes zu lesen#c .



"PISA" Offensichtlich gibt es in "D" noch jede Menge Analphabeten


----------



## vk58 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Papier ist geduldig , immerhin bringt oben genannte Firma die Zeitung selber auf sen Markt.


Die Ersparnis im Abo ist bei dieser Zeitschrift riesig. 6 Zeitschriften kosten als Einzelheft 39,60 Euro und im Abo 39 Euro inklusive Porto. Wenn man die Portokosten dieser Firma aus ebay zugrunde legt, dann hat das Abo eine Ersparnis von ca. 60 Euro |muahah:


----------



## JHi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ersparnis im Abo ist bei dieser Zeitschrift riesig. 6 Zeitschriften kosten als Einzelheft 39,60 Euro und im Abo 39 Euro inklusive Porto. Wenn man die Portokosten dieser Firma aus ebay zugrunde legt, dann hat das Abo eine Ersparnis von ca. 60 Euro |muahah:



Also doch vorbildlich. :m


----------



## Lachsy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind denn die Versandkosten Definiert ???
> 
> Kann einer mal einen link setzen wo ich das nachlesen kann, und die ABGs Bitte auch......|wavey:



Mike einmal bei ebay

http://cgi3.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=topbite#widerrufsrecht

und dann auf der deren internetseite gebe bei google "ofenloch" ein

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Timmy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				JHi schrieb:
			
		

> "PISA" Offensichtlich gibt es in "D" noch jede Menge Analphabeten



Möglich, allerdings würde auch das die Handlungsweise dieser "Firma" in meinen Augen in keinster Weise rechtfertigen.

Wenn sie schon teuren Versandgebühren anbieten, an denen sie offensichtlich mitverdienen, sollen sie dies *deutlich kenntlich *machen, und die Käufer nicht mit irritierenden und fragwürdigen Geschäftsbedingungen behelligen. Muß man heute tatsächlich bei jedem Kauf die AGB´s von vorne nach hinten gelesen haben????????? Traurig wärs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Mehr Worte in den AGBs als Maden im Kühlschrank |supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Muß man heute tatsäglich bei jedem Kauf die AGB´s von vorne nach hinten gelesen haben????????? Traurig wärs!!!!!!!!!


 
Man muss - und genau das nutzt diese Firma meines Erachtens wohl gnadenlos aus in dem Wissen, dass der Käufer es von zig anderen Firmen nicht gewohnt ist, dass die dort trotz gesetzlicher Möglichkeit Kosten verstecken. 

Das ist ein geschickter Trick, Artikel zu günstigem Preis anzubieten, obwohl er dem Käufern unter dem Strich dann doch wieder das gleiche kostet, wie anderswo auch. 

Und wer´s offen sagt, der wird entsprechend beleidigt. Ich frage mich nur, welcher Charakter hinter solch einer Geschäftspraktik liegen mag. |kopfkrat 

Da hilft nur immer wieder gnadenloses ans Licht zerren dieser Praktiken.


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

moin:

hier von einige urteile bezüglich 

fernabsatzgesetz rücksendung ebay


http://www.haerting.de/de/3_lawraw/archiv/fernabsatzrecht.php?we_objectID=479


http://www.haerting.de/de/3_lawraw/archiv/fernabsatzrecht.php?we_objectID=759

http://www.haerting.de/de/3_lawraw/archiv/fernabsatzrecht.php?we_objectID=748^

http://www.haerting.de/de/3_lawraw/archiv/fernabsatzrecht.php?we_objectID=615

das letzte urteil hinsichtlich der klar erkennbaren versandkosten könnte von interesse sein, schliesslich macht eine "handling-Pauschale" von 2,50€ bzw. 7,50€ einen unterschied von lockeren 50€ bei 10 artikeln aus....und so richtig eindeutig hab ich das dort nie gefunden......

gruss

noworkteam

der jetzt erstmal rechnen geht


----------



## Timmy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss - und genau das nutzt diese Firma meines Erachtens wohl gnadenlos aus in dem Wissen, dass der Käufer es von zig anderen Firmen nicht gewohnt ist, dass die dort trotz gesetzlicher Möglichkeit Kosten verstecken.
> 
> Das ist ein geschickter Trick, Artikel zu günstigem Preis anzubieten, obwohl er dem Käufern unter dem Strich dann doch wieder das gleiche kostet, wie anderswo auch.
> 
> ...



Genau so isses Aali!#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Da hilft nur immer wieder gnadenloses ans Licht zerren dieser Praktiken.


Jepp. #6 
Anderseits hat jederman auch eine gesetzlich verbrieften Freiheitsanspruch - auch auf so richtig hereinzufallen. Das kannst Du bzw. darfst Du selbst mit "gnadenloser" bzw. "zwangsweiser" Aufklärung nicht verhindern.  
Aber ich schätze mal, daß alle irgendwie intensiver motivierten Angler und damit auch die Gerätehochpreis und -mengenkäufer das mitbekommen haben und hinreichend zu würdigen wissen bei ihren zukünftigen Anschaffungen und Stammtischrunden 

Und die Ultrabilligheimer sollen dann lieber bei Aldi-Lidl-Tchibo kaufen, das paßt auch und führt zu den entsprechenden Erfahrungen und empörter Suche nach mehr...


----------



## Reisender (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Nur mit den Artikelnummer kann gesagt werden, ob es OK ist oder nicht. 

Mit OK meine ich nicht "gefühlt" korrekt, aber wenn in den Angeboten steht, dass die VERSANDkosten* pro Artikel zu bezahlen sind und nicht VOR Gebotsabgabe geklärt wurde, ob die Sachen zusammen - günstiger - versendet werden können, hat der Anbieter recht! In einem Angebot von Ofenloch steht z.B., dass nur Waren aus einer Warengruppe zusammen verschickt werden kann, die zusätzlichen VSK können 2,50-7,50 EUR betragen. 

*Versandkosten = VSK = alles, was man zum Versenden braucht. Nicht nur Porto! Manchmal sind die Pakete fertig verpackt, manchmal lagern die Sachen nicht an einem Ort, Kartons, Klebeband usw. gibt es nicht umsonst.

Wir rätseln also hier nur herum, ohne konkrete Angaben zu haben. Man muss bedenken, dass mit der Gebotsabgabe werden die vom Anbieter gestellten Bedingungen akzeptiert! Danach meckern geht nicht, sondern vorher lesen muss man. Wer würde sonstwo Kaufverträge unterschreiben (Gebot abgeben), ohne diese vorher zu lesen? 

Bei eBay unter "Gemeinschaft" findet ihr die Hilfeforen. Dort unter "Verpackung und Versand" wird das Thema *täglich* erörtert!

*lg* IKEA S


----------



## Lachsy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

ikea und mike

wenn ich mir das angebot ansehe
ebay auktion 7210155866

und mir den versand ansehe, frag ich mich tut es nicht auch ein gefütterter umschlag und 1,44 € drauf. wenn ich dann den versand auf 3 € setze ok

Wenn das jetzt so ist, das ich den klebestreifen und ein vieleicht alten karton den ich noch habe mit auf den zuzahlenden betrag eines Käufers setze, werde ich reich. In allen Firmen werden auch kartons benutzt die noch rumliegen .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## esox_105 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ikea und mike
> 
> wenn ich mir das angebot ansehe
> ebay auktion 7210155866
> ...


 
Die krönung ist ja das bei dem Artikel kein Kombiversand möglich ist, wer da noch n paar Kleinteile braucht wird mit dem Porto wieder richtig über den Tisch gezogen.

 , Abholung ist auch nicht möglich.


----------



## plattform7 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



> Die krönung ist ja das bei dem Artikel kein Kombiversand möglich ist, wer da noch n paar Kleinteile braucht wird mit dem Porto wieder richtig *über den Tisch gezogen*.
> 
> , Abholung ist auch nicht möglich.


 
Warum denn *über den Tisch gezogen*? Steht doch alles da, wenn Jemand so blöd ist und das bestellt, dann hat er selbst Schuld. Ein "kognitiv Schwacher" steht jeden Morgen auf!

Man soll zwischen Betrug und überhöhten Preisen unterscheiden. Wenn mir alles von Anfang an bekannt ist, dann kann von keinem Betrug die Rede sein.

Nicht dass ich die Vorgehensweise von dem Händler unterstütze, aber wie Reisender schon sagte, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Wir leben in einer freien Wirtschaft, da kann Einer so viel Versandkosten verlangen, wie er lüstig ist, wenn ein Anderer damit einverstanden ist, bitte schön...

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich noch nie was bei dem eBayer bestellt und werde es in der Zukunft auch nicht tun, wie Jemand anders schon hier sagte: Zum Glück gibt es noch andere, die auch Hacken verkaufen...


----------



## Reisender (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ikea und mike
> 
> wenn ich mir das angebot ansehe
> ebay auktion 7210155866
> ...


 
Hallo Lachsy #h 

Der springende Punkt ist, ob die VSK (nicht Portokosten!!!!) vor dem Bieten bekannt waren! Wenn ja, ist es egal, ob der Verkäufer mit "1,44" versenden könnte oder tut. Ich fühle mich auch nicht wohl dabei, wenn ich das hier schreibe, aber es ist so! Kaufvertrag lesen, unterschreiben.... so sieht's aus. Nicht nachher etwas anderes hinein intepretieren.

@plattform7
Du hast es verstanden! |wavey: 

@all

Zum Thema Widerruf hier bitte nachlesen:

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/Ebay_und_Internetauktionen.htm#7

Klagen können die nicht #6 Aber der TE könnte darauf hinweisen, dass die AGB nicht zulässig sind  

IKEA S #h


----------



## Timmy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Juristisch gesehen wohl richtig. 

Jedoch noch lange kein Grund, gutgläubige Kunden zu beleidigen, ja schon fast zu verhöhnen!

Ausländische Kunden werden mit "voll krass" etc. abgespeist, was mir diese Firma auch nicht unbedingt symphatischer macht. 


Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Moral zählt bei Geschäften nicht.........

(bei mir schon, deshalb:never, ever Ofenloch!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## honeybee (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Ab wieviel % ist man eigentlich kein Powerseller mehr?


----------



## esox_105 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Der Powerseller Status richtet sich nach dem Quartalsumsatz.


----------



## Lachsy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

das wer nicht lesen kann, bzw sich nicht vorher die Versandkosten ansieht, hat pech, das ist mir klar. Nur diese beleidigungen habe ich noch von keiner "Firma" gesehen oder gehört. Das ist unterste schublade.

Wer in unserer jetzigen Zeit so mit Kunden umgeht, hat es in meiner sicht nicht verdient überhaupt kunden zu haben.

Ich glaube auch wenn ich zu meinem Händler um die ecke gehe und ich mir ein packung maden kaufe, und der händler sagt zu mir "clarissa ich muss dir aber jetzt 9 € für die tüte berechnen ", wander ich aus " 

Die firma verlangt pauschal versand-kosten. Mag ja alles rechtens sein. Aber kundenfreundlich ist es numal nicht.

Ist jetzt auch nur meine meinung

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Andreas 25 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Moral zählt bei Geschäften nicht.........
> 
> (bei mir schon, deshalb:never, ever Ofenloch!!!!!!!!!!)



#6 #6 #6 

Genau so handhabe ich das auch, stöbere ja auch öfters bei Ebay und kaufe auch das eine und andere.
Wenn mir aber das "schöne" Bild dieses Anbieters auf den Bildschirm kommt, womit man ihn ja sofort erkennt, habe ich die Seite wieder verlassen, bevor ich die Beschreibung gelesen habe.
Und das schon länger, seit dem ich hier so einiges davon gehört habe.

Selbst wenn ich vielleicht nur einen Artikel haben möchte und deswegen keine Probleme hätte, solche Verkäufer unterstütze ich nicht!
Gruß Andreas!!!#h


----------



## plattform7 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Klar, Lachsy, es ist sogar ziemlich kundenunfreundlich, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Nur es ist auch kein Betrug und darf deshalb auch nicht so betitelt werden!


----------



## Lachsy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, Lachsy, es ist sogar ziemlich kundenunfreundlich, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Nur es ist auch kein Betrug und darf deshalb auch nicht so betitelt werden!



ich habe nix von betrug gelesen, ich würde es auch nie so titulieren. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Timmy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Wo steht hier Betrug?


----------



## 2monky (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wieviel % ist man eigentlich kein Powerseller mehr?


 
unter 98%
Mindestens 100 Bewertungen, davon mind. 98% positiv


----------



## plattform7 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Um Mussverständnisse zu bereinigen:

Ich habe weder dich Lachsy, noch dich Timmy zitiert oder sonst noch Jemanden, sonst würde dort auch "Zitat bla" stehen, ich habe meine Ausführungen mehr auf die Bewertungen bezogen und auf "über den Tisch ziehen", denn das ist ja anscheinend in den meisten Fällen nicht so gewesen, sondern auf das Versäumte lesen zurückzuführen war...

Also, nichts für ungut, aber nicht sofort alles persönlich nehmen und auf sich selbst beziehen...

#g


----------



## Timmy (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Um Mussverständnisse zu bereinigen:
> 
> Ich habe weder dich Lachsy, noch dich Timmy zitiert oder sonst noch Jemanden, sonst würde dort auch "Zitat bla" stehen, ich habe meine Ausführungen mehr auf die Bewertungen bezogen und auf "über den Tisch ziehen", denn das ist ja anscheinend in den meisten Fällen nicht so gewesen, sondern auf das Versäumte lesen zurückzuführen war...
> 
> ...



Habs nicht persönlich genommen. Gar kein Problem!#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch wenn ich zu meinem Händler um die ecke gehe und ich mir ein packung maden kaufe, und der händler sagt zu mir "clarissa ich muss dir aber jetzt 9 € für die tüte berechnen ", wander ich aus "


 
Bei Händler XY gibt es derzeit die Shimano Diaflash Spinnrute für 12,95. Allerdings verkauft der die nur per Versand und im Kleingedruckten auf Seite 27 steht irgendwo, dass er 95 Euro Verpackung und 92 Euro fürs Handling nimmt. 

Also zugreifen Leute, wo bekommt man schon eine Diaflash für 12,95????

#h |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Händler XY gibt es derzeit die Shimano Diaflash Spinnrute für 12,95. Allerdings verkauft der die nur per Versand und im Kleingedruckten auf Seite 27 steht irgendwo, dass er 95 Euro Verpackung und 92 Euro fürs Handling nimmt.
> 
> Also zugreifen Leute, wo bekommt man schon eine Diaflash für 12,95????
> 
> #h |kopfkrat


 


Null Kapiert !!!


Sorry aber wirklich.... Lese doch mal die Beiträge auch von mir ...|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Fakt ist: Ich habe noch nichts, und werde auch nichts von dieser Firma kaufen. Gibt ja noch genügend andere Online-Shops oder Anbieter bei ebay.


----------



## plattform7 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

@Timmy
Alles klar #h 

@all
Klar macht man viel Unfug mit AGB´s und so weiter, fragt sich nur wer daran Schuld ist. Wer solche Gesetze schafft, die sowas erst möglich machen... Vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken...

Bei eBay versuchen es viele auch ihre angepeilten Verkaufspreise über die Versandkosten rauszubekommen, um AUCH weniger Abgaben an eBay vom Verkaufspreis zahlen zu müssen...

Wenn ich aber bei einem Powerseller was ersteigern möchte, dann klicke ich auf seine AGB´s... Wenn mir da ein 20-seitiges Dokument entgegenspringt, dann mache ich das Fensterchen zu und es hat sich für mich erledigt - ist aber alles schön übersichtlich auf einer Seite erfasst, dann bin ich nach 2 Minuten fertig und weiß Bescheid - danach entscheide ich, ob ich mein Gebot abgebe oder nicht... Wenn man aber glaubt, bei einer Diaflash für 12 Euro SofortKauf ein nie dagewesenes Schnäpchen zu machen, tja dann tut´s mir leid, dann lebt er in einer Scheinwelt und da habe ich gar kein Mitgefühl, wenn der Jenige auf die Schnauze fliegt....

Was meint Ihr, warum dies praktiziert wird? Weil es genug Leute gibt, die darauf reinfallen.... Und solange das funktioniert... naja, wird es halt gemacht...


----------



## Aali-Barba (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Null Kapiert !!!
> 
> 
> Sorry aber wirklich.... Lese doch mal die Beiträge auch von mir ...|wavey:


 
Das war eine etwas überzogen dargestellte Art, wie diese Firma ihre Geschäfte in meinen Augen betreibt. Über Rechtmäßigkeit habe ich mich nicht ausgelassen. 

DIe Firma suggeriert auf den ersten Blick einen günstigen Preis um Kunden zu bekommen und erst im zweiten Moment wird der richtige Preis klar. Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.

Und wie gesagt: Diese Methode ist vielleicht legal, aber nicht jeder Versender bedient sich dieser Methode. Die Bewertungen sagen ja im Prinzip aus, wie viele diese Firma mit diesem Trick einfängt und wie viele Kunden bestellen, weil sie eben genau damit nicht rechnen. 

Nach wie vor haben die aber in meinen Augen selber schuld, wenn sie nicht mal die BEwertungen halbwegs vernünftig sichten. Dann würde es nämlich auf den ersten Blick klar, was da läuft. 

Die Unzufriedenheit der Kunden besagt nämlich für mich auch eines: Ohne diesen Trick hätten sie weniger Kunden und mit diesem Trick, der in meinen Augen Bauernfängerei ist, haben sie halt mehr. 

Das sie sich teilweise einem Sammelversand verweigern zeigt mir, dass deren Angebotspreise eben nicht deren Angebotspreis sind, sondern erst dann, wenn die recht hohen Versandkosten hinzu kommen. ERgo bieten sie (auf den ersten Blick) nicht zu dem Preis an, den sie normalerweise auch verlangen müssten. 

Ich kapier das wahrscheinlich besser, als denen lieb ist - genau deswegen kauf ich da nämlich nix und würde es auch nie.  Selbst dann nicht, wenn der Preis inklusive VSP günstiger wäre. Nicht weil ich blöd bin, sondern weil ich eben nicht Läden finanziere, die sich solcher Tricks bedienen, denn das muss so nicht sein und kommt, wie Du den Bewertungen entnehmen kannst, auch nicht besonders gut an beim Kunden. 

Vom Prinzip her beleidigen die ja in ihren Rückkommentaren al diejenigen, die deren Methoden in der Bewertung erwähnen. Wären sie sich ihrer Sache sooo sicher, wären sie ja nicht beleidigt, sondern würden über der Sache stehen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> ....... Die Bewertungen sagen ja im Prinzip aus, wie viele diese Firma mit diesem Trick einfängt und wie viele Kunden bestellen, weil sie eben genau damit nicht rechnen.
> ....


Lässt sich grob überschlagen : 30.000 Bewertungen insgesamt ... davon sind nur 12.000,- in die Statistik eingegangen,da von jedem Kunden je nur eine Bewertung in die Statistik einfliesst.
Also entweder
a) haben diese Leutz im Durchschnitt 2,8 Artikel gekauft (Was dann zu der Rechnung : (Handlingszuschlag x 1,8 x 12.000) = Handlingzuschlagumsatz in Euro , führt....dazu noch das Porto von dem ersten Artikel)
ODER aber
b) es waren soviel Kunden von der Fa. begeistert,das die immer wieder einzelne Artikel bestellt haben.

Wie auch immer,die Wahrheit dürfte irgendwo in der Mitte liegen. 

Uli


----------



## Aali-Barba (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Ich habe eine Zeitlang die regelrechten BEwertungsschlachten gesehen, die dort geschlagen wurden. Ebenso wird es sicher auch genügend geben, die im Wissen um diese Gebühren trotzdem dort kaufen - keine Frage.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Zeitlang die regelrechten BEwertungsschlachten gesehen, die dort geschlagen wurden.


Mal so als Tipp am Rande: es ist niemand gehindert sich einen extra Käuferaccount zu besorgen, sei es über Oma oder sonstwie, und da auch ohne Sorgen vor Rachebewertungen mit knalligen Bewertungen nicht zu sparen. :g


----------



## bosko (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Hallo,

ich glaube es hilft nur, wenn die *Fa. Ofenloch* (Topbite ) im Gespräch bleibt.

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!!!

Deshalb, Erfahrungen mit *Fa. Ofenloch* ( Topbite ) immer kundtun.

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Chris_DA (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Ich habe dort vor einiger Zeit auch etwas ersteigert es aber selbst bei der Firma abgeholt, wohne nicht weit weg, kann zu den versandkosten also nichts sagen.

Nur sie sind vor Ort genau so unfreundlich wie bei Ihren Bewertungskomentaren und eine vernünftige Beratung kann man dort leider nicht erwarten


----------



## esox_105 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Chris_DA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dort vor einiger Zeit auch etwas ersteigert es aber selbst bei der Firma abgeholt, wohne nicht weit weg, kann zu den versandkosten also nichts sagen.
> 
> Nur sie sind vor Ort genau so unfreundlich wie bei Ihren Bewertungskomentaren und eine vernünftige Beratung kann man dort leider nicht erwarten


 
Schön und gut, aber ne Menge Artikel sind von der selbstabholung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## ae71 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

hallo, habe eure beiträge gelesen und finde es schon frech wie hoch die versandkosten bei ofenloch sind!
Aber ich muß leider auch sagen das bei ebay mittlerweile sehr viele so handeln! habe leider auch schon einiges an versand, 5-7€, bezahlt und dann war es nur ein umschlag für 1,44€. und das kotzt mich mitterweile richtig an!
es macht bald kein spaß mehr, bei ebay was zu ersteigern,  denn es werden preise hochgesteigert, das gebrauchte teil fast soviel kostet wie neu! 
so das mußte jetzt mal raus!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				ae71 schrieb:
			
		

> ... es macht bald kein spaß mehr, bei ebay was zu ersteigern,  denn es werden preise hochgesteigert, das gebrauchte teil fast soviel kostet wie neu! ...



Da hilft nur eins: Limit setzen und aussteigen. 

Schnäppchen gibt es nach wie vor, man darf nur nicht ungeduldig sein und auf Teufel komm raus bieten.

Das ist eigentlich offtopic, aber mußte auch bei mir mal raus... :m

Mit der Versandkostenabzocke - geheimnistuerei von Ofenloch hat es nämlich nichts zu tun... :v


----------



## Wakenitzangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Also ich habe jetzt einen Teil meiner kostbaren und biologisch begrenzten Lebensspanne dafür geopfert mir bei eBay mal die Artikelbeschreibungen und die dadrin enthaltenen Versandkonditionen durchzulesen.

Wenn ich richtig lese (wovon ich ausgehe) dann beziehen sich die genannten Versandkosten immer auf den Solo-Versand des jeweiligen Artikels.

Ersteigert/kauft man mehrere Artikel  so bietet der Anbieter unter Umständen einen Kombiversand an.

Kombiversand ist nur bei Artikeln aus der gleichen Warengruppe (Definition??)
möglich.

Wenn der Kombiversand gewählt wird, dann ergeben sich pro Artikel zwischen 2,50 € und 7,50 € "Handlinggebüren". 

Und jetzt schreiben wir das Ganze mal in anderer Form:
Der Anbieter entscheidet nach eigem Gusto ob Artikel zusammen versendbar sind. Und das zusammensuchen der einzelnen Artikel im Lager lässt er sich fürstlich und undurchschaubar bezahlen. Und dies wird scheinbar von der Mehrzahl der Käufer zumindest nicht bemängelt.

*Und nun mal anders gedacht:* 

Ihr geht zu dem Angelladen eures Vertrauens und sagt dem Menschen hinter dem Tresen, das ihr 2 Packungen Tauwürmer und 40 Wattwürmer wollt. Zuerst entgegnet er "Da muss ich schauen ob die in der gleichen Warengruppen sind, sonst darf ich dir die nicht zusammen holen.". Nachdem er die gleiche Warengruppe festgestellt hat stapft er los und kommt mit den Würmern zurück. Und nun entgegnet er "Aber jetzt muss ich dir pro Wurmsorte 2,50€ Handlingzuschlag berechnen weil ich ja beide zusammen holen musste, und den Aufwand muss ich ja irgentwie bezahlen..."

Mal ehrlich, wer von euch hätte sich diesen Satz noch zuende angehört?


Meine persönliche Meinung: Der Anbieter erlaubt sich die (sicherlich mit Anwälten auf legalität geprüfte) Geschäftspraxis doch nur, weil:
a) geiz ist geil und macht Käufer blind.
b) viel Leute Angst vor negativen Bewertungen haben.
c) man im Fernabsatz dem Menschen nicht gegenüber steht.
d) scheinbar vielen Menschen das Geld nochimmer zu locker sitzt - sonst würde bei den Basisversandkosten....

Das eBay da auch seinen Teil zu beisteuert (Powerseller können sich richtig was rausnehmen, bringen ja auch viel Geld) und die Leute halt juristisch wohl selber Schuld sind macht die Sache wohl nicht besser.

Nungut, ich lese die Angebote genau, kaufe eh kaum bei eBay und halte dieses Geschäftgebaren, besonders die Bewertungspraxis, für höchst bedenklich.

Amen.


----------



## bosko (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Hallo,

wie ich sehe haben viele, viele Angellkameraden ähnliche Probleme
mit der *Fa. Ofenloch ( Topbite ) . *Man kann nur aufpaßen und genau rechnen. Gott sei Dank kann man sich hier informieren und sich gegenseitig beraten. 
Man kann nur was ändern, wenn man dieses Thema hochhält. Nur zurückgehende Umsätze bringen Sie zur Vernunft.
Ich denke gemeinsam kriegen wir Sie dahin wo Sie hingehören.

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				ae71 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich muß leider auch sagen das bei ebay mittlerweile sehr viele so handeln! habe leider auch schon einiges an versand, 5-7€, bezahlt und dann war es nur ein umschlag für 1,44€


Ging mir vor kurzem auch so aber der bekam dann halt die rote Karte |smash:


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Ging mir vor kurzem auch so aber der bekam dann halt die rote Karte |smash:



Das ist ein genau so unfaires Verhalten und würde von mir im Gegenzug mit einer schlechten Bewertung "geahndet" werden.

Versandkosten stehen in der Auktion, entweder man erkennt sie an oder man läßt es und bietet nicht. Aber mitbieten und dann meckern ist das Letzte... :v 

Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn ich beispielsweise einen VERSICHERTEN Versand bezahle und dann bekomme ich den Artikel in einem UNVERSICHERTEN Brief zugeschickt. Das hat dann aber damit etwas zu tun, dass man für eine Leistung bezahlt hat, die tatsächlich nicht erbracht wurde.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn ich beispielsweise einen VERSICHERTEN Versand bezahle und dann bekomme ich den Artikel in einem UNVERSICHERTEN Brief zugeschickt. Das hat dann aber damit etwas zu tun, dass man für eine Leistung bezahlt hat, die tatsächlich nicht erbracht wurde.


Pilkman!!!

Wie konntest Du dass ahnen, wo es doch genauso war #q

Haste jetzt fertig gekotzt #h


----------



## Marlow (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Ich denke das meiste ist schon gesagt, das was ich einem vorherigem Ofen... Thread schon mal von mir gegeben habe ist, das alles auf seinen Versteigerungen zu erkennen ist, sie spielen mit offenen Karten, Gott und wenn ich wie letztens eine 2500 Nexage für 13,50 shieße das dann sind mir die Versandkosten in Höhe 9,90,- völlig Wurst.
Interressant finde ich dagegen immer die Preisangaben der sagenhaften italienischen Ferrariesonstwasrutenrollenusw. mein Freund hat sich mal eine ersteigert, brrrrrr also wenn ich mir das so ansehe,,,

Achja das Futter ist Spitze, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, und das würde ich nicht als teuer klassifizieren.
Das Rhein 2010 kostet dann inkl. Versandt 27,50,- ja das zahl ich aber im Laden auch für ein gutes Futter.

aber wolln wir nicht über unseren Wettergott jammern, ich werde bald Wahnsinnig, Ihr etwa nicht, ICH WILL SONNE!!!!! #q


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das meiste ist schon gesagt, das was ich einem vorherigem Ofen... Thread schon mal von mir gegeben habe ist, das alles auf seinen Versteigerungen zu erkennen ist, sie spielen mit offenen Karten, Gott und wenn ich wie letztens eine 2500 Nexage für 13,50 shieße das dann sind mir die Versandkosten in Höhe 9,90,- völlig Wurst.
> Interressant finde ich dagegen immer die Preisangaben der sagenhaften italienischen Ferrariesonstwasrutenrollenusw. mein Freund hat sich mal eine ersteigert, brrrrrr also wenn ich mir das so ansehe,,,
> 
> Achja das Futter ist Spitze, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, und das würde ich nicht als teuer klassifizieren.
> ...


|good:#r


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Haste jetzt fertig gekotzt...



... und Du Deinen Kopf an Ziegelwänden deformiert? 

Die genaue Konstellation ist aus Deiner Schilderung nun mal nicht hervorgegangen, insofern bin ich von dem wesentlich häufigeren Fall ausgegangen, dass Verkäufer wegen etwas höheren Versandbeträgen negativ bewertet werden, obwohl die tatsächliche Leistung erbracht wurde und der Betrag bekannt war.

Naheliegender, hmm?


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

@Pilkman

Ich kenne nur ein "Mann" ein Wort und kein drumherum oder neugescheites mal guggen #h

...kann da jetzt bei Dir noch was klick machen, hmm :g


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich kenne nur ein "Mann" ein Wort und kein drumherum oder neugescheites mal guggen #h
> 
> ...kann da jetzt bei Dir noch was klick machen, hmm :g



|kopfkrat ... lass mal gut sein...


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat ... lass mal gut sein...


Wieso jetzt??? - hätten wir doch so schön ausdiskutieren können #h 
Was hat denn diesmal nicht gefallen |kopfkrat


----------



## 2monky (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn ich beispielsweise einen VERSICHERTEN Versand bezahle und dann bekomme ich den Artikel in einem UNVERSICHERTEN Brief zugeschickt. Das hat dann aber damit etwas zu tun, dass man für eine Leistung bezahlt hat, die tatsächlich nicht erbracht wurde.


 

der Händler etscheidet wie für ihn ein versicherter Versand aussieht, wenn er das Risiko eingeht und nur als Brief versendet ist die Ware für Dich trotzdem versichert, da der Händler als versichert kassiert hat und dafür geradestehen muß.

Als Kunde kann es mir egal sein, trotzdem ist es vom Gefühl her sicher wenn ein Paket kommt.


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				2monky schrieb:
			
		

> der Händler etscheidet wie für ihn ein versicherter Versand aussieht, wenn er das Risiko eingeht und nur als Brief versendet ist die Ware für Dich trotzdem versichert, da der Händler als versichert kassiert hat und dafür geradestehen muß...



Genau so ist es, im Fall er Fälle wäre der Händler beweispflichtig und da er das nicht könnte, müßte er erneut liefern. Bei Händlern sehe ich das deswegen auch nicht so kritisch.


----------



## Cerfat (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Nicht nur Firma "O...", bis auf einige wenige kleine die wenig aber dafür nur odentliche Sachen anbieten mit einem ehrlichen Preis und keine VSK-Abzocke betreiben ist der ganze Rest der Händler langsam dem Größenwahn verfallen.

Viele Händler könnten meiner Meinung nach viel mehr verkaufen wenn sie wollten, aber sie wollen ja nicht. Sie wollen einfach nicht.

Ein Beispiel von tausenden dort:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BESTPREISGARANTI...itemZ7218542384QQcategoryZ56713QQcmdZViewItem

N einfache Angelrolle - EUR 19,99 

Versand innerhalb Deutschland 8,95 € bei Vorkasse.

Für jeden weiteren gekauften Artikel gilt ein Portoaufschlag von lediglich 1,50EUR(Wenn ich solch einen Spruch schon lese, egal welcher Händler darf er seine Sachen schon für immer behalten).

Hier werden nicht nur die Gebüren des Verkäufers auf den Kunden abgewälzt, nein hier wird auch noch doppeltes VSK-Handling abgezockt.
Und wenn man dann noch vielleicht 2 Rollen davon wollte soll man auch noch bitte 1,50 zusätzlich löhnen(wofür ?), nee du, so nicht.

Ich weiß, ebay-Gebühren sind mittlerweile auch recht happig, die bekommen nämlich auch nicht den Hals voll aber sich so zu bedienen, unterste Schublade. 

Aber gerade bei den größeren Händlern die auch bestimmt ihre eigenen Versandkonditionen haben, wie errechnet man solchen Wucher von Handling ?


5 Posen - EUR 2,99  
EUR 6,66 -- Versicherter Versand - die sind wirklich rappeldolle alle.

http://cgi.ebay.de/5-Mosella-Fliess...223836333QQcategoryZ19983QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so ist es, im Fall er Fälle wäre der Händler beweispflichtig und da er das nicht könnte, müßte er erneut liefern. Bei Händlern sehe ich das deswegen auch nicht so kritisch.


Puh, leider sind das sehr unreelle Träume... #h


----------



## fiskes (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

also wenn ich was dort kaufe dann informiere ich mich über den Versandund und addiere das bis zu meinem Höchstgebot. War bei O.... bisher zufrieden.
Habe allerdings insgesamt den Eindruck, als wären bezahlte Bieter um die Preise in die Höhe zu treiben am Werk. Bsp.: eine Yacht hatte 25 Bieter in der Kategorie 30000.- Euro. So viele Gutbetuchte kaufen sicherlich ihre Yacht nicht bei Ebay.
Robert


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, leider sind das sehr unreelle Träume... #h


 
Hi Zanderfänger,
Was ist denn daran unrealistisch? -Das ist doch Tatsache, oder etwa nicht?|kopfkrat #c 

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zanderfänger,
> Was ist denn daran unrealistisch? -Das ist doch Tatsache, oder etwa nicht?|kopfkrat #c
> 
> Gruß#h
> Sascha


Hallo Sascha,

...das musst Du mir jetzt bitte genauer erleutern; hält sich doch "leider" Gottes kein Sch... dran #h


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, leider sind das sehr unreelle Träume... #h



Nein, die Rechtslage. 

Kannst gern mal die Suche bemühen, dass Thema gab es bereits schon öfter... #h


----------



## Cerfat (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Auf die schnelle mal noch ein Beispiel gesucht:

Byron Rolle Sato GTR 3000 
Startpreis: EUR 19,99  
EUR 6,00 -- Versicherter Versand

http://cgi.ebay.de/Byron-Rolle-Sato...225473489QQcategoryZ56713QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Die selbe Rolle bei Schirmer:

16.95EUR

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=27542

Und dazu nur 3,00 Euro Versandkosten.


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sascha,
> 
> ...das musst Du mir jetzt bitte genauer erleutern; hält sich doch "leider" Gottes kein Sch... dran #h


 
***offtopic*** 
Na wenn ich `nen rechtskräftigen Vertrag abschließe und dieser den versicherten Versand der von mir bezahlten Ware beinhaltet, dann hat der Vertragspartner doch gar keine andere Wahl, als mir im Zweifelsfall die versicherte Absendung des gekauften Gegenstandes per Beleg o.ä. zu beweisen. Ist er dazu nicht imstande, hat er seine Vertragspflichten schlichtweg nicht erfüllt und ich hätte wohl somit einen Anspruch auf Wandelung, gleichwertigen Ersatz oder wie auch immer...
-So einfach stelle ich mir das als Laie zumindest vor.|rolleyes 

Sascha


----------



## Abramis_brama (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> ***offtopic***
> Na wenn ich `nen rechtskräftigen Vertrag abschließe und dieser den versicherten Versand der von mir bezahlten Ware beinhaltet, dann hat der Vertragspartner doch gar keine andere Wahl, als mir im Zweifelsfall die versicherte Absendung des gekauften Gegenstandes per Beleg o.ä. zu beweisen. Ist er dazu nicht imstande, hat er seine Vertragspflichten schlichtweg nicht erfüllt und ich hätte wohl somit einen Anspruch auf Wandelung, gleichwertigen Ersatz oder wie auch immer...
> -So einfach stelle ich mir das als Laie zumindest vor.|rolleyes
> 
> Sascha


 

Genau so ist es!!!#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

@Pilkman

...wie gesagt bringt einem "Mann" die Suche nichts, weil Du das im Ernstfall ja mal rechtskräftig Ausfechten darfst #h

@Sascha 

...siehe oben - bringt alles nix und macht nur die Rechtsverdreher fett :q


----------



## honeybee (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Es geht aber auch anders herum, wenn man fair sein möchte.

Oft kam es vor, das von der Software das Gewicht falsch berechnet wurde. Dem Kunden wurden 7 Euro berechnet, vom Gewicht her, hätte es auch ein Päckchen getan.
Man reist sich da kein Bein heraus, wenn man die Bestellung als Päckchen verschickt und den überschüssigen Betrag dem Kunde in bar an die Rechnung pappt.

Wenn die Ware nun auf dem Postweg (als Päckchen) verloren gegangen wäre, dann wäre es eben Pech gewesen und man muss Ersatz leisten. 

Gemeckert hat bisher noch niemand, das er Geld wieder bekommen hat........bedankt aber auch nicht


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeckert hat bisher noch niemand, das er Geld wieder bekommen hat........bedankt aber auch nicht


Hallo Honeybee!

Ich bedanke mich prinzipiell, weil ich das so gelernt habe und auch vererbe. Hast damit aber nicht unrecht, da manche Leute noch nicht mal den Antwortbuton zu kennen scheinen. Die Software ist aber sicher nicht der *Grund*, sondern eher ein finanziell irgendwo anders angesiedelter #h


----------



## honeybee (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Honeybee!
> 
> Ich bedanke mich prinzipiell, weil ich das so gelernt habe und auch vererbe. Hast damit aber nicht unrecht, da manche Leute noch nicht mal den Antwortbuton zu kennen scheinen. Die Software ist aber sicher nicht der *Grund*, sondern eher ein finanziell irgendwo anders angesiedelter #h



Falsch gedacht. :q

Wenn ich im Shop angenommen 7 Gewichte oder mehr zur Auswahl habe (bei einem Produkt), das höchste meinetwegen 50g beträgt und das niedrigste z.b. 4g, und die Software so ausgelegt ist, das es die Versandkosten nach Gewicht berechnet, bist Du in der Zwickmühle......also nimmt man das Gewicht irgendwo in der Mitte. So kommt es zu den Differenzen oder besser gesagt, es kam es dazu.

Ich rede jetzt von kleinen Artikeln und da wurde mittlerweile Hermes zu Alternative, obwohl die Laufzeit der Pakete wesentlich länger ist als bei DHL.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch gedacht. :q
> 
> Wenn ich im Shop angenommen 7 Gewichte oder mehr zur Auswahl habe (bei einem Produkt), das höchste meinetwegen 50g beträgt und das niedrigste z.b. 4g, und die Software so ausgelegt ist, das es die Versandkosten nach Gewicht berechnet, bist Du in der Zwickmühle......also nimmt man das Gewicht irgendwo in der Mitte. So kommt es zu den Differenzen oder besser gesagt, es kam es dazu.
> 
> Ich rede jetzt von kleinen Artikeln und da wurde mittlerweile Hermes zu Alternative, obwohl die Laufzeit der Pakete wesentlich länger ist als bei DHL.


...kennste auch den "Maxibrief" von der *Post #h

@Pilkman

Ruhe bewahren |supergri
*


----------



## honeybee (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...kennste auch den "Maxibrief" von der *Post #h
> *



Nein ich bin blond........:q

Spaß bei Seite, der geht aber leider nur bis 500g|rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich bin blond........:q
> 
> Spaß bei Seite, der geht aber leider nur bis 500g|rolleyes


...das mit blond hast Du gesagt und der Maxibrief geht bis 1000g - es gibt auch noch nen Maxibrief Plus #h


----------



## honeybee (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

1000g als Maxibrief iss aber ein riskantes Unterfangen.......

Lieber verschicke ich nun mit Hermes, versichert bis 500 Euro zu einem günstigen Preis und weise die Kunden auf die Laufzeit hin.
Zum anderen kann der Kunde über den Sendungsstatus nachvollziehen wo sich seine Ware gerade befindet....


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> 1000g als Maxibrief iss aber ein riskantes Unterfangen.......
> 
> Lieber verschicke ich nun mit Hermes, versichert bis 500 Euro zu einem günstigen Preis und weise die Kunden auf die Laufzeit hin.
> Zum anderen kann der Kunde über den Sendungsstatus nachvollziehen wo sich seine Ware gerade befindet....


Honeybee!!!

Wieso riskant, wo ich doch auf blond stehe  Ist aber auch ein erheblicher Preisunterschied, zwischen Versand von einem Maxibrief und trotzdem gutem Hermes #h


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber verschicke ich nun mit Hermes, versichert bis 500 Euro zu einem günstigen Preis und weise die Kunden auf die Laufzeit hin.
> Zum anderen kann der Kunde über den Sendungsstatus nachvollziehen wo sich seine Ware gerade befindet....


 
Solange man die etwas längere Lieferzeit in Kauf nimmt, ist Hermes wirklich `ne super Alternative.#6 
Kürzlich hab ich auch noch einen GLS-Paketshop bei uns entdeckt, -die liefern auch außerhalb Deutschlands und scheinen zudem ganz akzeptable Preise für besonders sperrige Gegenstände (z.B. Steckruten) zu haben.
-Die Post wollte für den Versand meines Angelschirmes nämlich irgendwas bei 27,-€ haben...#d 

Sascha


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Solange man die etwas längere Lieferzeit in Kauf nimmt, ist Hermes wirklich `ne super Alternative.#6
> Kürzlich hab ich auch noch einen GLS-Paketshop bei uns entdeckt, -die liefern auch außerhalb Deutschlands und scheinen zudem ganz akzeptable Preise für besonders sperrige Gegenstände (z.B. Steckruten) zu haben.
> -Die Post wollte für den Versand meines Angelschirmes nämlich irgendwas bei 27,-€ haben...#d
> 
> Sascha


Friedel kann Euch über den günstigsten Versand von "Steckruten" etc. informieren :q


----------



## Abramis_brama (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Wer is Friedel????;+


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Wer is Friedel????;+


 
Ja... wer ist Friedel????|kopfkrat 
Wenn der Günstigeres weiß als ~13,80€, immer her mit den Infos.:m 

Sascha


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Ja... wer ist Friedel????|kopfkrat
> Wenn der Günstigeres weiß als ~13,80€, immer her mit den Infos.:m
> 
> Sascha


PN #h


----------



## Cerfat (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Ja... wer ist Friedel????|kopfkrat
> Wenn der Günstigeres weiß als ~13,80€, immer her mit den Infos.:m
> 
> Sascha



Gerade bei solchen sperrigen Gütern, warum nicht DPD. Die haben längst schon an jeder Ecke Paketshops.

Nehmen wir mal den Anglerschirm, rund 4-5 kg. Dann kannste den mit DPT zum Tarif bis 6 kg für 5,70 Euro versenden.
... bis 8 kg für 6,10 Euro.
Die Gebühren schwanken natürlich von Shop zu Shop, ist ja dem Shopbetreiber selbst überlassen was er nimmt.
DPD hat ein Gurtmaß von 3 Meter, längste Seite 1,75 Meter.
z.B. n Angelrute die nur 300 gramm wiegt plus Verpackung, bis 2 kg, nur 4,05 Euro.
Wie gesagt, bei großen Sachen die nicht schwer sind ist DPD gnadenlos günstig. Die schwereren Sachen mit Hermes, 20 kg bei DPD aber auch nur 9,12 Euro.


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade bei solchen sperrigen Gütern, warum nicht DPD. Die haben längst schon an jeder Ecke Paketshops...


 
Hi Cerfat,
Die von dir genannten Beispielpreise hören sich wirklich klasse an. Hab eben mal nachgeschaut, aber leider befindet sich in meiner näheren Umgebung noch keiner dieser Paketshops... -War natürlich mal wieder klar!:m 
Zweigeteilte 12" Karpfenruten überschreiten zwar auch das zulässige Gurtmaß, aber für viele andere Dinge wäre DPD dann wohl bis jetzt die günstigste Alternative...

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## honeybee (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

@Sascha

Rufe doch einfach mal bei Deinem zuständigem Depot an und frage nach. Wenn Du Glück hast, holen die bei Dir ab.

Wir haben auch keinen DPD Shop in der Nähe und das mit der Abholung funktioniert wunderbar. (ohne Aufpreis)


----------



## Cerfat (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> @Sascha
> 
> Rufe doch einfach mal bei Deinem zuständigem Depot an und frage nach. Wenn Du Glück hast, holen die bei Dir ab.
> 
> Wir haben auch keinen DPD Shop in der Nähe und das mit der Abholung funktioniert wunderbar. (ohne Aufpreis)



Richtig, DPD holt auch zuhause ab, kein Problem. Man kann trotzdem längere Sachen damit verschicken, dann nehmen die n kleinen Sperrgutzuschlag wie andere auch. Frag mal am besten im nächsten Depot nach.

Hier mal die Preise wie sie bei uns sind und in den meisten Shops auch.

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/1087/dpd3oh.jpg


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Die holen auch bei Privatversendern die Pakete an der Haustür ab?#t -Das wäre natürlich vom Feinsten! Hermes bietet das zwar auch an, aber nur gegen `ne recht anständige Portion Aufschlag... Werd mich auf jeden Fall mal beim zuständigen DPD-Depot darüber informieren. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!#6 

Sascha


----------



## powermike1977 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

hey bosko,

hast du jetzt eigentlich diese versandkosten bezahlt? würde mich mal interessieren. ich glaube ich hätte wenig probleme bei so einer firma auf stumm zu schalten. cheers,

mike


----------



## Cerfat (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich bin blond........:q
> 
> Spaß bei Seite, der geht aber leider nur bis 500g|rolleyes



Ein Maxibrief geht bis 1000 gramm und kostet bei der Post 2,20.

Bei DPD 100-1000 gramm, gar nur 2,00 Euro.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Moin!

Hab mal einen Bericht über OL geschrieben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=72175


----------



## Cerfat (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Der hat zwar kein Angelfutter, aber dafür superbillige Versandkosten.
Warum können/wollen die anderen nicht ? Die könnten noch und nöcher verkaufen.

Taubenfutter 25 kg Euro-Mix 


   Preis:  EUR 8,50 


Hier noch einige Infos zu den Versandkosten:

Bei Abnahme von 1 Sack 4,50 Euro pro Sack

ab 2 bis 5 Säcke 3,00 Euro pro Sack

ab 5 Säcke auf Anfrage.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Taubenfutter-25-...yZ100422QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Es geht also, man muß nur wollen. Und wer n Partikelmix zum Anfüttern braucht, ist mit sowas bestens aufgehoben. Preiswerter gibt es das selbst im hiesigen Futterhandel fast nicht.

Zusammensetzung in %:
Mais 37,0
Weizen 23,0
Erbsen (grün) 13,0
Erbsen (gelb) 12,0
Gerste 7,0
Milo 4,0
Dari 2,0
Sonnenblumen, gestr. 1,0
Maple-Peas 1,0


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Also, ich kann nur sagen Ofenloch ist das Allerletzte !! #d Ich selber habe mir unter Ebay bei Ofenloch ( topbite ) auch ein paar Schwimmer gekauft, der Warenwert war 3,98 € der Versand hat mich 12,49 € gekostet, für ein 150g Päckchen, der hat mir 2 Versand abgeknüpft, da es 2 Artikel waren, es ist schon sch....... wenn man am Versand mit verdient, und Goldfolie hatten die auch nicht benutzt also warum 12,49 € Versand !!! #q 

Formal liegt der liebe topbite richtig und wenn man sich bei Ebay 
bweschwert - habe ich zigmal gemacht wegen aller möglicher 
Nichteinhaltung von Regeln - bekommt man keine Antwort bzw. durch die 
Blume gesagt "selbst schuld wenn man nicht alles liest".
Wobei sich das Ganze gebessert hat seit der liebe Harald nicht mehr 
Geschäftsführer ist . Der Laden war ja kurz vor der Pleite und hat sich 
durch Ebay gerettet.
Der Hit war dabei daß er sich von 95% auf das Minimum von 98% für 
Powerseller gearbeitet hat indem er für eine positive Bewertung seinen 
Katalog kostenlos versandt hat - auch da hat Ebay keine Konsequenzen 
gezogen obwohl das 100% gegen die Regeln verstößt.

Und 231 negativ Bewertungen in 12 Monaten sollte ja auch schon was heißen !!!

Und topbite ( Ofenloch ) bewertet immer erst nachdem er bewertet wurde - das sind seine Grundsätze. Ansonsten wären 90% der neutralen wohl rot und er nicht mehr im Geschäft wie schon einmal als er wegen Eigengeboten 4 Wochen gesperrt war - schauen Sie sich einfach einmal obrien2003 an. Das war das Eigengebotspseudonym. !!

Mir erging es genauso, ich kaufte Schwimmer über Ebay bei topbite, überwies auch gleich das Geld, und bewerte natürlich neutral, da ich mit den Versandkosten nicht einverstanden war,die viel zu Hoch waren, und es ein gefütteter Briefumschlag für 2,60 € auch hätte sein können, ich wies ihn darauf hin aber er wollte seine 12,49 € Versandkosten haben.
In der Regel sollte der Verkäufer ja den Geldeingang bzw. die Überweisung ( wie schnell und zuverlässig usw. ) bewerten, aber er Quittierte meine Bewertung auch mit neutral, weil ich ihn neutral für seine Versandkosten bewertet habe.

Und Fazit ist: ich kaufe nie wieder bei topbite ( Ofenloch ) da ich nicht zufrieden war bzw. bin, und es wesentlich bessere Verkäufer bei Ebay gibt !!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Danke mein Bester


----------



## Marlow (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Na und die 100 Kilo für 120 inkl. Versand ist ja auch günstig, wenn ich die güte des Futters betracht. Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit den anderen Sorten, aber ich denke man vertut sich nix wenn man eine Gruppenbestellung macht oder?


----------



## Zander-Knaller (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

alles fürn 
	

:k |supergri 

Gruß ZK


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Mal `ne Saublöde Frage,
  ist die Fa. Ofenloch eigentlich einer der Sponsoren des Boards? |kopfkrat 

  Für meinen Geschmack werden sie ansonsten zu  häufig genannt.

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Moin j.Breithardt!

Genannt ja! 
Aber meistens doch negativ... das würde ich nicht als Werbung sehen :q

Und das deren Futter gut ist ist ne Tatsache und diese Info war mir nur recht bei der Auswahl des Futters.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



> ist die Fa. Ofenloch eigentlich einer der Sponsoren des Boards?


Nein, isser nicht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

@Cerfat

Maxibrief & Taubenfutter bei 3,2,1 #6


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Haha habe mir gerade mal die Komentare von denen durchgelesen!
Ist ja der HAMMER! Wenn es nicht so bitter wäre das leute ihre Sachen da nicht bekommen dann könnte man das echt so als Vorlage für ne lustige Fernsehsendung draus machen!

"Wer nicht Zahlen kann bekommt keine Ware, raus mit dem Lügner! Der lügt ja, der lügt ja! Beim nächsten mal fliegt der!"

Einfach der Oberhammer. Wenn ich schon so ne Bewertung sehe kauf ich da bestimmt nix mehr!

Gruß Robert


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> Haha habe mir gerade mal die Komentare von denen durchgelesen!
> Ist ja der HAMMER! Wenn es nicht so bitter wäre das leute ihre Sachen da nicht bekommen dann könnte man das echt so als Vorlage für ne lustige Fernsehsendung draus machen!
> 
> "Wer nicht Zahlen kann bekommt keine Ware, raus mit dem Lügner! Der lügt ja, der lügt ja! Beim nächsten mal fliegt der!"
> ...


Also ich komme da ganz aus der Nähe und habe im Laden auch noch nie Probleme gehabt. Wenn es halt Online Probleme gibt, verstehe ich leider nicht so ganz, warum manch einer nicht mal Gebrauch von unserem "Rechtssystem" macht #h


----------



## wörni (12. März 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat zwar kein Angelfutter, aber dafür superbillige Versandkosten.
> Warum können/wollen die anderen nicht ? Die könnten noch und nöcher verkaufen.
> 
> Taubenfutter 25 kg Euro-Mix
> ...



Hast du dort schon mal was gekauft?
Zufrieden?


----------



## karpfen-suchti! (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

bei dennen is keiner allein ok beim ersten mal habe ich mir dort ein fox continental easy dome x geholt 300€ billiger.
aber lieferzeit 2 monate!!!
und dannach kleinteilebox für 2,50 €
gekauft 9€ versand dann hab ich rückgaberecht gemacht


----------



## Fluke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit Angelsport Ofenloch. Habe zwar nicht bei ebay bestellt, sondern direkt im Shop. Zugegeben der Preis für zwei Rollen war sehr günstig. Aber das ganze Vorgehen bei der Bestellung und der anschließenden Reklamation ist eine Geschichte für sich:
zwei Rollen zum "Schnäppchenpreis" per Mailorder bestellt, nach 4 Tagen nachgehakt weil ich keine Bestätigung erhalten habe, Bestellung ist angeblich nie eingegangen. Also e-mail Angebot von Angelsport Ofenloch ausgedruckt und per Fax geschickt. Drei Tage später kam die Bestätigung und die Rechnung per Post. Betrag sofort überwiesen. 7 Tage später war die Ware endlich da....aber eine Rolle war defekt. Also angerufen, Reklamationsantrag ausgedruckt und Rolle sofort zurückgeschickt. Dann die böse Überraschung: Die Rolle kann nicht umgetauscht werden, muss zuerst zum Hersteller eingeschickt werden...kann 3 bis 4 Wochen dauern. Also sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt....habe mich länger mit dem zuständigen Sachbearbeiter unterhalten....von Kundenservice und Kundenzufriedenheit scheint man da noch nichts gehört zu haben. Da habe ich bei anderen Versandhändlern (z.B. Gerlinger und Schirmer) wesentlich positiver Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

Ich hab auch noch einen:

Hab ne ältere Daiwa E-Spule bei Ebay ersteigert für 3,50€ (02er Katalog 99€)
Hab dann direkt nach der Auktion ne Mail bekommen, dass die beim Kommissionieren runtergefallen wäre - also Defekt. Und dass ich bitte vom Kauf zurücktreten möchte.

Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht, sondern um Fotos der Beschädigung gebeten.
Antwort war, die könnten aber erst in 14d gemacht werden, da die Sachbearbeiterin in Urlaub wäre.

Ich habe nie Fotos erhalten. Auch nach mehrfacher Nachfrage nicht.

Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei Denkt 

Stattdessen hab ich eine Beschwerde bei Ebay erhalten, wegen ausbleibender Zahlung. (Einspruch erhoben, Mailverkehr hingesand aber man kennt ja Ebay...)

Da ich nichts bezahlt habe, kann ich (mangels Schaden) keine Betrugsanzeige erstatten.
Aufgrund der erfolgten Beschwerde kann ich bei Ebay auch keine schlechte Bewertung abgeben.

Über eine derartige Verarschung bin ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich Sauer.

Und der Herr Ofenloch (wobei Herr imo eigentlich die Falsche Bezeichnung ist) sollte Beten, dass ich nicht mal irgendwann zufällig in Bürstadt vorbeikomme, denn dann werd ich ihm mal nen Streifen erzählen vor versammelter Mannschaft. 

Und ich kann hiermit nur jedem Sagen: Schnäppchen in dem Laden gibts nicht!

Und wer da trotzdem was günstig ersteigert, sollte schnellstens bezahlen, und bei ner entsprechenden Mail auf Lieferung bestehen. Kaputt oder nicht.
Und Anzeige erstatten sowie sofort ne Beschwerde nach Ebay schicken, bevor er selbst eine Bekommt.

Und wer zufällig in den Laden geht, und dort eine intakte E-Spule für eine  Team Daiwa SS-II 3000 C ( Billigere Version der Emblem X-iA, X-C bzw. Z-iA )
entdeckt, darf diese für 3,50€ Mitnehmen und auf Ebay Artikelnummer 220228884746 verweisen. 
Den Mailverkehr stell ich mit freuden zur Verfügung. Den heb ich auch schön auf... 

Ich bin nämlich immer noch nicht vom Kauf zurückgetreten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Und der Herr Ofenloch (wobei Herr imo eigentlich die Falsche Bezeichnung ist) sollte Beten, dass ich nicht mal irgendwann zufällig in Bürstadt vorbeikomme...


Da stehst Du nicht alleine da! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Möchte wetten, dass sich außer mir auch noch paar andere finden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

ich hatte bisher keine probs mit dem laden


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Da stehst Du nicht alleine da!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sollten vielleicht mal über ne Fahrgemeinschaft nachdenken 



> ich hatte bisher keine probs mit dem laden


Ich auch nicht mehr!!!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Fluke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*

So...jetzt geht die Geschichte mit den Rollen weiter.... heute nach fast drei Wochen und mehreren Telefonaten habe ich meine defekte Rolle (wohlgemerkt...die Rolle wurde defekt geliefert...andere Versandhändler tauschen sowas einfach um und müssen nicht erst einschicken) zurückbekommen. Ich vermute mal eine Neue. Auf dem Lieferschein stand .....KULANZUMTAUSCH....d.h. die Fa. Ofenloch ist so KULANT EINE DEFEKT veschickte Rolle nach 2 bis 3 Wochen KULANZHALBER umzutauschen. Das nenn ich doch mal einen Service:v Im Versandinformationen Blatt RÜCKSENDUNGEN ist zu lesen: "Im Falle einer berechtigten Reklamation....erstatten wir die Portokosten (für die Rücksendung) ensprechend begefügter Quittung"....Tja, die Quittung habe ich beigelegt dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Versandkosten auch wirklich erstattet werden...... alles in allem eine schöne Erfahrung ....muss man glaube ich nicht zweimal machen.|evil:


----------



## Dirk30 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fa. Ofenloch und EBAY*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Und der Herr Ofenloch (wobei Herr imo eigentlich die Falsche Bezeichnung ist) sollte Beten, dass ich nicht mal irgendwann zufällig in Bürstadt vorbeikomme, denn dann werd ich ihm mal nen Streifen erzählen vor versammelter Mannschaft.




Pass aber dann gut auf dich auf, nicht daß dich Buffy auf Bissfestigkeit prüft.

http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/?page_id=7

Ganz nach unten scrollen.


----------

